# running vs weight lifting my experiences



## hdth (Jun 12, 2013)

Back in high school I did alot of weight training. It was nice to get the results in my muscle and feel that small endorphin rush it gave me. I had higher self esteem and some good looks. I reached all my goals and got to lifting 225 bench press, 20 pull ups and 315 squats. Got a 6-pac and overall a perfect beach body, regardless it didn't give me the depression relief, the anxiety relief, and energy that I needed, maybe because I didnt get enough sleep or maybe it was just the form of exercise that didn't necessarily give out much neurotransmitters. So I quit for a year and lost a lot of muscle.

I then looked into running, I hated running with a passion, I sucked at it. I couldn't even run a half mile without stopping to catch my breath at first. I started because I figured I needed to get into shape for the marines. At first it was a drag, I ran, stop, ran, stop, ran, stop for 2 miles three times a week. It wasn't enough to start improving. So I ramped it up to 4-5 times a week. I improved greatly, started running 5-6 times a week for 3 miles now. Iv been doing this for about two months now and I can say im as addicted to running as a drug addict is to its drugs. My depression completely diminished, anxiety has improved a little, I have lots of energy now. I go for 8 mile runs now from time to time and look forward to them. Whenever I run now I get a sense of freedom near the end of my run with feeling great. Although running doesn't show physical results like weight training does, it more than makes up for it with its mental rewards and I cant wait to go for that three mile run again tomorrow.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

It's really awesome to hear that you've found so much relief through running. I never really got that from running in and of itself. But high school track and cross country really saved me. I was a big asset to the team and that really did wonders for my sense of self worth. Plus it was really thrilling to watch my PRs drop and it felt great that my coaches absolutely adored me. Since then, I've replaced running with martial arts. I can't say either sport got rid of my anxiety, but I feel pretty damned good during the window of time I'm training.


----------



## PoppinSmoke (Jul 24, 2013)

I hate running long distance with a passion, but to be fair Ive never really given it much of a chance. Ive got an upper lower split that I do about 4 days a week, and on my off days Ill hit abs and calves. Sometimes Ill throw some hiit jumprope in there to improve my cardio.

Ive had a couple friends that were really into running long distance though and they all loved it. Its cool you've found something you love doing, and plus its good for you. Good luck on that 3 mile run man


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

hdth said:


> Although running doesn't show physical results like weight training does, it more than makes up for it with its mental rewards and I cant wait to go for that three mile run again tomorrow.


I agree. Running helps some with definition but it wreaks havoc on upper body muscle mass if I do extended distances.


----------



## Jason 1 (Jul 26, 2012)

I love running too. One of my favorite things is just being able to get outside and enjoy nature. Only a block from my home, there is a scenic bike trail that follows the river. 

However, I must confess, I really do miss weight lifting. I use to lift a lot until I developed a neck problem. A few of the things I really liked about weight lifting are....

1. The tremendous progress one can make. When I first started, I could barely do 95lbs 10 times on bench.... but within just a couple years I was up to 205lbs 10 times. I guess the same can be said about running, but I've been running so long that I can't even remember what it was like to achieve the rapid beginner gains.

2. There's something really nice about being able to, for example, lift things that normally require 2 or 3 people (especially when girls are watching). 

3. The effects it has on ones physique are amazing. I use to be quite ripped. Not gross ripped, but like healthy, attractive ripped. 

The best thing to do is both. If you're trying to get ready for the Marines. You will need both strength and cardio.


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

Jason 1 said:


> The best thing to do is both.


I've read that doing a lot of running when lifting can slow if not halt most of your strength gains. I'm not sure how accurate that is but in my experience it seems true.


----------



## PainisLove (Nov 28, 2009)

running/cardio releases the most endorphins in your brain. Find a balance of both weight training and cardio. what good is all of that muscle if your cardio sucks like an 800lbs guy trying to run, and you gas really quick.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

I hate running.....hate it.


----------



## Jason 1 (Jul 26, 2012)

49erJT said:


> I've read that doing a lot of running when lifting can slow if not halt most of your strength gains. I'm not sure how accurate that is but in my experience it seems true.


I quite sure this is inaccurate....and even if it is somewhat accurate, it's still better to have a balance of strength and cardio than just one or the other.

However, to make up for the loss calories during cardio, you WILL need to eat more food. As long as you're consuming enough calories, you should still be able to make gains.

Also, don't run too much. 12 - 30 miles a week should be enough.... and try not to do cardio after weights. It's best to use separate days for each type of activity. Good luck


----------



## jcmp7754 (Jan 4, 2013)

Great to hear that! I too started running 4-6 times a week. Im not sure how many miles I run for but i run/jog for 35-40 minutes. It truly does help not only physically but mentally as well!


----------



## WillCedar (Feb 25, 2013)

Glad to hear that running has given you relief and significant mental rewards. It's great when you find something that's so beneficial and gives you all that pleasure.

I actually stopped running because I wasn't finding any benefits. It just wasn't worth it for me. I worked up to just over 6 miles in an hour, and when I got to that point, I pretty much quit. Now I'm focusing on weight lifting and have seen significant results in both muscle mass and increased strength. I also feel more comfortable now with my looks, much more so than when I was running. I finally lost some body fat and actually look like I've been working out. 

More importantly it's given me a big boost in self esteem and I feel more confident around people now. I've never dealt with depression, but I can say that my SA has slowly diminished. Not at work though.. still feel like a paranoid prisoner at work..


----------

